# Moving to Manila - Irish/Jock/Brit



## Bdarren924 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi All,
I am moving to Manila in January which I am looking forward to given that I have lived in Singapore and Qatar.
Both of the 2 countries I mentioned there had a good social scene and I am curious if there are any get together's for Scottish/Irish/Brit.
Any particular bars where they meet?
Thanks in advance
D


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure of actual places in Manila but two hours north of Manila, Angeles City is loaded with places of every kind...


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

D Just click on this link and you will meet all the Brits. Irish, Scots and other western nationalities you could wish for..

https://sites.google.com/site/manilah3/

The hash boys are a great a bunch of guys and will lead you astray if your not careful haha.. I will be with them this coming week 4th of Jan. for a few drinks.

These guys work and live in Manila and will give you the correct info if u wish to know something.

Dont be shy. Menstrual Cycle and Egg on Legs are good mates of mine.. Both Pommies.. Tell them Dirty AL said hello. (everybody is given a nick name and mostly it is not a nice name, but all in fun..) cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Greetings Again!*



seram said:


> D Just click on this link and you will meet all the Brits. Irish, Scots and other western nationalities you could wish for..
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/manilah3/
> 
> ...


Hey you sly dog, where ya been keeping yourself? I was hoping you'd see this post and give some insight and information. Thanks as I know it will help him on arrival.

Happy New Year to ya! Stay safe tonight!!!


Gene


----------



## Andyman2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Bars*



Bdarren924 said:


> Hi All,
> I am moving to Manila in January which I am looking forward to given that I have lived in Singapore and Qatar.
> Both of the 2 countries I mentioned there had a good social scene and I am curious if there are any get together's for Scottish/Irish/Brit.
> Any particular bars where they meet?
> ...


Hi Darren,
There's always Howzat near P burgos St in Makati. "All you can drink for 295 pesos" Where are you going to be staying? Let me know and I'll do some research........
Andy


----------

